# May have found great breeder, but very long distance



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

A breeder that I know is highly regarded in the breeding and show circuit may have a pup for me. She’s got a wonderful line and does things right. BUT she’s a 14 hour drive from me or a 3 hour flight, but I cannot travel anytime soon (long reason, just can’t). I don’t have anyone trustworthy that could get puppy for me. I would never do puppy as cargo. What are my options?

As an aside, I also know some breeders won’t ship and should I expect it to be a sign of a good breeder that they won’t ship? I was only looking local, but waitlists are full or no one calls back. Then one local breeder put me in touch with this person and I only realized she lives so far after the fact (the Sire was local, but Dam was where puppies are). I hate to pass this opportunity, but I really can’t travel. Should I ask the breeders about transport or should I assume that’s unsafe and a bad idea to even ask?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What size are you looking for? What plans do you have for your future Poodle? 14 hrs does seem too far away, but if you're looking for avoiding a wait list, it may be the best solution. I would continue the search for a closer quality breeder. If you go through with getting this puppy, may you can have a friend or family member pick him up. Maybe you can pay them something for thier troubles.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I would definitely ask the breeder about transport options--you have nothing to lose, imho. I do not think it's a sign of a bad breeder to ship. I know of plenty of good breeders who ship.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I had a perfect experience with my previous breeder shipping my last dog as a 13 week puppy across country. She did beautifully, and later flew under the seat time after time, quite successfully.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Approximately where is the pup and where are you?


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

You could see if they'll do a flight nanny where someone flys out with the puppy to you. Idk how much that would cost or how much you're willing to pay but could be an option.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I second the flight nanny suggestion. Like you, I would not fly a dog in cargo unless I had literally no other option (such as a move overseas). But using a flight nanny or sending someone by plane or by car in my place? I see nothing wrong with doing that or asking the breeder about it.

I have my eye on a faraway breeder, and she and I have talked options. Open communication is a good thing and now’s the time to ensure you have a good rapport, especially because you won’t be meeting them in person.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think if I found a good reputable breeder even 14 hours away and I developed a good relationship I would be discussing this with them. There are many options . I've had dogs in the past shipped to me, it was fine. I have flown both private and commercial to pick up a pup. When I find what I want I find a way to get it. LOL


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I've seen transport truck drivers with a sideline transporting puppies or rescue dogs, too. I've known of a few people to do that, but it's usually by word of mouth.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This is one of those once-in-a-life-time opportunities. Do you have any family-friends who would be up to the task?

"Can you pick up my puppy and travel 14 hours back and from?"

Most people would say yes immediately. Pay them, obviously.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Wally's breeder had a nanny who flew with him and we met at the airport. An added expense, but definitely worth it.


----------

